# A-corp (aurora ) warehouse pics as promised



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

My apologies for the delay, but of course with the holidays, I was out of town..Here are the Pictures as promised, of my visit to A-corp's warehouse and the manufactured kits awaiting decals ..As you can see, the boxes are done, as well as Revell shot these for A-corp from the original Aurora molds..In addition, the forgotten Prisoner instructions sheets that were also run, and awaiting kits and boxes..feel free to post any comments..

Zathras


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*A-corp additional pics*

The forgotten prisoner instruction sheets, and the sheets for the planes...This is indeed a reality, and I will be participating in a R&D meeting next week to discuss release schedules for the kits on the site besides these..I will keep you all posted , and will provide all the info that I can upon my return.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome back, Z, and thanks for posting all this.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very interesting...Revell Germany....did I see this correctly?

Thanks for posting these...

MMM


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Okay, forgive my cynicism, I'll agree that this does appears a lot more promising, *BUT....* I would like to see pics of 'the interior warehouse facilities' not just a close-up of six boxes stacked on top of each other.

- GJS


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Revell?


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Hopefully, *A Corp* will release *The Phantom of the Opera* in the original long box. Of course, following it with the *Frightening Lightning* and *Glow in the Dark* versions would be nice also.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Why is the Geometric logo on the forgotten prisoner instruction sheets? :freak:


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Revell?


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Revell of Germany? I thought all the kits of A Corp would be "Made In the USA." Close-ups are nice, but wide-angle tells a story!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Welcome back, Zathros. I trust you enjoyed your holiday vacation. It will be interesting to watch this thread develop.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

All due respect to the, viewed, models themselves...they all look...like parts of a model kits.

Well...where are the duplicate molds?...we already know Revell has a set. We know Revell has The Forgotten Prsioner.

Apparently A corp. wanted to save their duplicate molds...and use the other (Revell) set.

I remember reading about A corp. saying they are doing some kits in resin...garage kit companies do that from using existing model kits.

Revell & resin.

Sorry...what am I to think?

Again...nothing against the products shown...just the legend.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Cue the Twilight Zone music or is this "Ground Hog Day" over and over and over.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Zathros said:


> The forgotten prisoner instruction sheets, and the sheets for the planes...This is indeed a reality, and I will be participating in a R&D meeting next week to discuss release schedules for the kits on the site besides these..I will keep you all posted , and will provide all the info that I can upon my return.


You might want to see if A-Corp will invest in a laptop for you. There's internet hookups pretty much everywhere these days!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Where are the kidd and gladiator test shots, pics of molds in warehouse, and why are they asking people for original aurora kits, are they going to do reverse engineering? like polarlights did. or recast them into resin? So confusing?Why would they do recasts if they have original molds, and why arent they releasing kidd and gladiator is beyond me, unless the testshots are 40 years old.btw anyone with money can have revell kits reissued.Rare lost molds, I just dont believe it.

Buzz


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

You might want to see if A-Corp will invest in lights for "their" warehouse too. It all seems/is in the dark.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

No offence but those look like stickers that says A corp on them that they ran off a pc and slapped them on revell boxs.Plus like a few others want to know wheres the test shots for the gladiator and the kidd?Plus why keep things in the dark why not come out into the open with what there going to make ect like Moebuis and Monarch has done?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Winers!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Zathros,first off, I think you are a good guy and only trying to bring us info and not deceive us. But you have to admit these are not pics of a warehouse full of molds. These are pics of (like I stated in another thread) kits made by ANOTHER company and NOT right here in the good old US of A. Personally I do not care where they produce them, but it was not as they told you it would be. These folkers will not be "jumping off store shelves" and the prisoner is STILL available. If you are a (legit) model company you would want to put your best foot forward, no? Two variations of the SAME bi-plane model and an already available Prisoner does not seem the best route if they are sitting on so many great molds.
Again , nothing against you, I just dont think a-corps/big A/lapco are being straight forward with you/us.
Well, good luck to you but I dont see any product I'll be purchasing unfortunately.
Jim


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Their "warehouse facilities" seem pretty nice.
Did you notice the brown carpet? Most warehouses have 
cement floors to accomodate fork lifts and pallet jacks.

Normally, one would see that kind of carpet in a house, 
or apartment.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dang, you guys are brutal! :lol:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

John P said:


> Dang, you guys are brutal! :lol:


The truth hurts sometimes though.

The pictures *don't* show a warehouse full of kits...just a few boxes of Revell re-pops (which is definitely *not* what they've been claiming was forthcoming...especially if they were indeed done by Revell AG).

It *does* look like the pictures were shot in somebody's living room. 

I do *not* believe Zathros has been yanking our chains (he's been around here too long to start that kind of nonsense now), but I *do* believe that *he's* being misled by A Corp (actually, the name Aurora would be more truthful in light of their recent history...interesting to look at, but no real substance).

So far, *EVERYTHING* they've claimed has been an outright lie. There may be a few kits coming, but nothing that Aurora's reputation was built upon. A Fokker Tri-plane? C'mon...Eduard did 'em with 20X the detail you'd ever find on this old tooling. 

And as was pointed out, if we had the money, Revell would gladly re-pop any kit in their inventory for us.

Where's the evidence of the supposed duplicate molds that have been in storage for 30+ years? All the evidence seems to point to the probability that they don't exist. 

And why (absolutely no offense to Zathros intended) would they hire someone to defend their reputation? A Trojan Horse? By virtue of the fact that they've been in contact with Zathros, they must certainly be aware of this forum and others like it. Why not address these issues themselves? Too busy? I don't buy it. Moebius & Monarch manage drop in and answer questions; keep us abreast of new developments and announce new releases...because they can be justifiably proud of what they're doing. And they actually deliver on what they promise. OH MY GOD...WHAT A CONCEPT!

It's pretty telling when I can't think of a GK company as inept and deceptive as the ass clowns at A Corp.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't know the whole history behind this A-Corp thing. I have no desire to read the entire (old) thread either. I would _love_ to see them re-issue a bunch of the old Aurora kits, but with what I've see so far, I'm not very optimistic. Where are the shots of the molds? What warehouse, where? Re-popped Fokkers (who cares...)? Instruction sheets with the wrong company name?

It truly seems like a poorly thought out investment scheme aimed at (who they must think are) a bunch of morons. I don't even want to hear anything else about this crap until some real kits--not poorly tooled airplanes--hit the stores. We've all wasted far too much time on the subject already.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Ok guys.
I am going to play devils advocate here.
There are plenty that are cynical and negative.
Yes, I have said that people should be very cautious and skeptical until things are proven.
But things are starting to get downright hostile.
So, even though I am still skeptical myself, I will take a turn defending these guys. If for no other reason than to get a different view.

First


flyingfrets said:


> The truth hurts sometimes though.
> 
> The pictures *don't* show a warehouse full of kits...just a few boxes of Revell re-pops (which is definitely *not* what they've been claiming was forthcoming...especially if they were indeed done by Revell AG).
> 
> It *does* look like the pictures were shot in somebody's living room.


Z never said he was going to take pictures of the warehouse.
He said he was going to the warehouse and get some pictures. Never said what they would be of.

I don't know why people are surprised at the Revell logo.
They stated a long time ago that these first runs would be shot by Revell.

It actually makes sense.
If they do actually have duplicate molds of these items. Why would you pay to move the molds. Pay to have them cleaned up and serviced. Then pay to send them to a company that already has an identical mold that is ready to run already.

Geometric - it has been common knowledge for quite some time now that Goe was in some sort of partnership with Acorp. There have been pics on their site for quite some time with the Geo logo.
The prevailing theory is that Geo is the company that will be doing the resin cast kits for Acorp.

As far as the carpet. You know, most warehouses do have offices.
Some of which are very nice and carpeted also.
I know, I worked in shipping and recieving, and also made deliveries and pick-ups. So I saw a lot of the facilities in the area here.

As for pictures of the warehouse itself.
Wouldn't be much to see.
For kits, you would see a few pallets of those Revell cardboard boxes.
The kits themselves haven't been packaged yet, as they are still waiting on things to go in the boxes. So all the parts would be in Revell boxes, and all the model boxes would still be flat, inside cartons from the packaging companies.

Pictures of the molds themselves would be useless as well.
All you would see is some big blocks of steel sitting on shelves / racks.
Probably with spraypainted/stenciled mold numbers on them.
There would be no way to identify exaclty what the mold was of.
A warehouse itself should have the means to move the molds (ie forklift), but not necissarily to actually open one up to see what the cavities had to show.
So even if pics of the molds sitting in a warehous were posted.
There would be no way to verify what the molds were for, or if they were even the actual property of A-corp.

So, when all is said and done.
These pictures don't prove, or dis-prove much of anything.
They prove that models have been produced and should be coming to market soon.
That is a good thing.
Product on the shelf is the first key.

As for old molds and production from them. I think the only proof that would be acceptable would be to see product produced from them. Which probably won't happen until they make some money with what they do actually put out on the market first.
And sadly, I don't think there is anyway to actually dis-prove the existence of the molds.
Even if nothing gets produced, that still doesn't show they don't have the molds. Just makes it highly unlikely that they exist. Which for most, is the current thinking.

Personally. I don't care what they produce.
If they make something I want, I will buy it.
If they don't, I'm not really going to invest myself in wish threads, and thougths of 'what could have been."


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ShadOAB said:


> You might want to see if A-Corp will invest in lights for "their" warehouse too. It all seems/is in the dark.


 You ever take flash pictures before?

The flash lights up what you're aiming at, the camera auto-exposes for that lighting, and everything behind it is often way too dark or dead black. Room lights make no difference. I have yet to get a flash picture of my dog where the rest of the room is lit - well, at _all_.

C'mon, now. Next we'll be criticising what color the carpet is.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

John P said:


> C'mon, now. Next we'll be criticising what color the carpet is.


Well...it *IS* "doo-doo" brown. Freudian slip? :tongue:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> These pictures don't prove, or dis-prove much of anything.


You can say that again.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder what the cost is to have Revell re-pop something. Maybe we can all pool our pennies together and have them pop out a "Hobby Talk" Snoopy kit or something.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Or Big Frankie... *runs and hides for fear of being bludgeoned*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

buzzconroy said:


> Where are the kidd and gladiator test shots, pics of molds in warehouse, and why are they asking people for original aurora kits, are they going to do reverse engineering? like polarlights did. or recast them into resin? So confusing?Why would they do recasts if they have original molds, and why arent they releasing kidd and gladiator is beyond me, unless the testshots are 40 years old.btw anyone with money can have revell kits reissued.Rare lost molds, I just dont believe it.
> 
> Buzz


Buzz,

As I stated before, SOME kits are being shot for A-corp by Revell , that has the original molds of these planes..and ALL the kits such as the gladiators, etc..are NOT being released all at once..A-Corp is attempting to be diversified by doing military as well as figure and character kits..It all takes time..I would suggest you give it a chance..I believe the reason they are asking for original kits of some subjects is to duplicate the Artwork on the boxes..I will know more at the meeting next week..


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

My comment isn't much except to say that I built several of those Fokkers from one release or another and they were fun builds, went together well and I can say for sure that if I see them in a store, I WILL CERTAINLY buy them and seveal of each. So to say NO-ONE wants them is dead wrong.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Hunch said:


> Zathros,first off, I think you are a good guy and only trying to bring us info and not deceive us. But you have to admit these are not pics of a warehouse full of molds. These are pics of (like I stated in another thread) kits made by ANOTHER company and NOT right here in the good old US of A. Personally I do not care where they produce them, but it was not as they told you it would be. These folkers will not be "jumping off store shelves" and the prisoner is STILL available. If you are a (legit) model company you would want to put your best foot forward, no? Two variations of the SAME bi-plane model and an already available Prisoner does not seem the best route if they are sitting on so many great molds.
> Again , nothing against you, I just dont think a-corps/big A/lapco are being straight forward with you/us.
> Well, good luck to you but I dont see any product I'll be purchasing unfortunately.
> Jim


Hi Jim,
First off, I DID NOT say I was providing Pictures of the "MOLD warehouse"..what I DID say was that I would provide pictures of the manufactured kits awaiting being put in thier boxes with decals and instruction sheets..I also said I would be visiting the MOLD facility later on, within this month or next month..I simply put these pics up to show you that the first releases are indeed forthcoming..and again, you will all get more information as I get it..


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Yeah, why is there a Geometric Designs logo on the instructions?


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Zathros! Just curiouse about the picture of the forgotten prisoner instructions.It looks like geometric logo is printed on it, So this meens it will be molded in resin?They could have revell repop them, As they still have the original mold to the kit.Is this from a duplicate mold or a recast of the kit?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I had one of those Fokker kits when I was a kid.
I wouldn't mind having one again.

*MadCap Romanian* asked:



> I wonder what the cost is to have Revell re-pop something. Maybe we can all pool our pennies together and have them pop out a "Hobby Talk" Snoopy kit or something.


I'm in! How many would we need? 500?
I wonder if there is a minimum required by Revell.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

When I tried to get the flypogger series pumped out in 1996 I had do a run of 5000 at that time, if ebay was around I probadly would get them and sell as a set, all three were on one mold I was told by monogram.Same as the lindberg loonies had to get 5000 of each, that was in 1995 I believe.

Buzz


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That would be an interesting inquiery for Revell.

How do you find out what they have for old molds?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks to Zathros for taking this project on, especially knowing full well he'd be taking reasoned heat from some board members who have a bad taste in their mouths from the previous LAPCO fiasco (sounds like something out of Dr. Suess, doesn't it?). 

I'm cautiously optimistic, but would definitely not sink any capital investments into A Corp yet. When the Fokkers hit the shelves, I'll probably buy one or two even thought I'm more of a figure kit guy. 

I'm looking forward to the figure kits we know are coming from Moebius and Monarch. Then if something else good happens.... then something good has happened. If not, I know the folks from M&M will keep me plenty busy.

We'll wait and see what happens. And as long as I'm being repetitive... has anyone noticed that big ridge on the Aurora Creature's head? (Kidding, guys, I'm kidding).
- Mr. Murph


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Has anyone noticed the Geometric logo on the Forgotten Prisoner imstructions?


:freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BronzeGiant said:


> So to say NO-ONE wants them dead is wrong.


 Editing can be ... fun! :devil:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

John P said:


> Has anyone noticed the Geometric logo on the Forgotten Prisoner imstructions?
> 
> 
> :freak:


The Geometric Logo that you all are seeing, is due to it being a joint venture in the beginning with Geometric shipping the finished kits out to the distributor..
it will NOT..I repeat...it will NOT be a Resin cast kit, but rather an injection mold kit from the Aurora Mold..


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes i allready made a remark about the geometric logo on the forgotton prisoner pics.I don't get it,Why would they issue that kit in resin?Zathros,any info?


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry Zathros you allready answered my question. Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Again I say, :freak:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

flyingfrets said:


> I do *not* believe Zathros has been yanking our chains (he's been around here too long to start that kind of nonsense now), but I *do* believe that *he's* being misled by A Corp (actually, the name Aurora would be more truthful in light of their recent history...interesting to look at, but no real substance).
> 
> 
> And why (absolutely no offense to Zathros intended) would they hire someone to defend their reputation? A Trojan Horse? By virtue of the fact that they've been in contact with Zathros, they must certainly be aware of this forum and others like it. Why not address these issues themselves? Too busy? I don't buy it. Moebius & Monarch manage drop in and answer questions; keep us abreast of new developments and announce new releases...because they can be justifiably proud of what they're doing. And they actually deliver on what they promise. OH MY GOD...WHAT A CONCEPT!
> ...


 
Looks like I am going to have to clear up some things again, as anyway, its all
part of the process..

First off, A-Corp DID NOT hire me to "defend thier reputation"..They offered me a position as a staff member to help them with the pubilc, as well as on upcoming releases..In addition, as I have said MANY times before, that I was NOT looking for a position with them, but rather to see how authentic all of this was and will be..I am one of you..a builder and collector..I accepted
since I was paid, as well as to be a small part of it..and am looking forward
to seeing some kits from the glory days of Aurora , once again on the shelves..


Next. ..Frets, as well as the rest of you, are acting as if you are all owed money from A-corp..so I will put it to you: HOW MANY OF YOU HAVE BEEN CHEATED OUT OF MONEY BY A-CORP?????..I would venture to guess NONE..
Yet you are all acting as if these gentlemen just got out of jail , and are looking for the next scheme to bilk the modeling public out of! A-corp, as far as I know..has NOT accepted one cent in advance from anyone, and will not until product is availabe and ready to ship..VERY true, Lapco was VERY badly concieved, and incorrect information given out at the time..They are now
trying to start out again..and trying to do it the right way..and NO money was lost by anyone EXCEPT them at the time..


It also is laughable that the pics I posted are being picked apart and analized with such DEEP detail: "the carpets" etc..There are over 4,000 pieces of each plane, yet, perhaps some of you wouldnt be satisfied unless I line up all the boxes, kits and instruction sheets across a parking lot, and photograph them, before you will give this any credability..I can understand your skepticism..but all I am saying is GIVE IT A CHANCE...and it costs NONE of you ANYTHING...wow ..now THAT is a "concept"...

I am attempting to show you what proof is available,that I HAVE SEEN personally, yet most of you are shooting it down...so I take it that whatever I post may be met with negativity and disbelief in any case...

The duplicate Aurora MOLDS are NOT in the same building or location as the Finished planes..and as you know, the planes were shot by Revell..and the test shots of the Pirates, Knights, and gladiators will be coming to me in the next 2 weeks..so with that, I will stop here..and Frets, one more thing: THEY ARE TOO "busy"..THATS WHY they offered me the Position..or else I would not be needed..in the end..Its all up to yourselves to believe what you wish..

From what I have seen personally, and from what additional information I have gotten from them..I believe that there is an excellent chance we will see some good INJECTION molded kits..I have advised against anything in resin, but is is possible that some projects may be done in resin..as for the Original
molds..I WILL post pics of them as soon as I take them at my visit there..

I am also involved in other projects as well , and am working on a VERY big deal that has NOTHING to do with A-corp, but IS Aurora kit related..if all goes well with it..then I will be posting MYSELF..in another private capacity..


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Z, thanks for being forthright . . . . again.

As their PR person, have you suggested that it might be a good idea to have someone re-do their website? Sure, it would cost money but if they're going to have a website where people can order kits or links to dealers (I assume that's the case), this might be a good time to spruce up the site.

Jim


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Zathros:

Just for clarification — and I can't recall if this was clarified earlier — is the game plan behind the intended release (after the approval of the test shots) of the pirates, knights and gladiators to be that they are in plastic as opposed to resin? And that these will/are to be taken from A-Corp's so-called duplicate molds? 
Has there been any ball-parking of what these models (if they're to be in plastic) are going to retail for? Is the thinking that they will at least be on par with the pricing of what Monarch and Moebius are releasing?

If these figure kits really are intended for release, and they truly become available, either through a LHS or on-line people like Cultvman, then my hats off.

Thanks


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll apologize for my comment about the whole thing seeming like a bad investment scheme. But one can understand how it might seem like one. It's not too far fetched.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

zathros, thanks once again. youre really going above and beyond the call for US. 
i know youre probably already way ahead of me on this, but you really need to show the guys from a-corp this thread, just as you did with the previous one. the way the photos and previous statements are being picked apart shows how deep the distrust the members here feel towards these guys goes. (the general tone on this thread surprised me. i was expecting deep skepticism, but wow, its really intense.) you also need to remind them not to say anything about any future plans and products until theyre virtually ready to be shipped, because the slightest misstep or change in plans, no matter how legitimate or beyond their control, will be held against them and seen as a lie. 

once again zathros, THANK YOU!


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

I have to agree with you. The skepticism here runs very deep. I don't believe that anyone is out of pocket with A-Corp, but given that it is the same people who started LAPCO they have done themselves a great disservice and seemed not to have learned some basic lessons from their first go around.

It seems as though the general attitude is "wait and see" with most everyone being from the "show me" state in this regard. To see actual product is heartening, but truth be told I think the greater proof would be to have a chance to see some of the molds that have allegedly been stockpiled for the past 30+ years; this is the area where most people on the board have problems. To say that A-Corp lacks credibility at this point on that claim would be stating the obvious (I guess I just did).

Hopefully, this past week will help to repair their horrid reputation, with a followup in a few weeks time to help it limp along that much more. It would seem that part of the hostility is related to the approach taken to jerk the "emotional chain" of some sentimental modelers after someone has already done the same with nothing to show for it.

I'll wait and see...there's nothing else I can anyways


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Frankie Boy said:


> Zathros:
> 
> Just for clarification — and I can't recall if this was clarified earlier — is the game plan behind the intended release (after the approval of the test shots) of the pirates, knights and gladiators to be that they are in plastic as opposed to resin? And that these will/are to be taken from A-Corp's so-called duplicate molds?
> Has there been any ball-parking of what these models (if they're to be in plastic) are going to retail for? Is the thinking that they will at least be on par with the pricing of what Monarch and Moebius are releasing?
> ...


The Pirates, Knights, and gladiators to my knowledge thus far, are from duplicate original Aurora molds..And I was invited for a visit to see the molds at the injection molding facility..I intend to go within 2 weeks..at present, I am recommending these kits to be polar lights/ Moebius prices..it will all be calculated based on the cost of any mold updating and of course , cost to produce each kit, box and instruction sheet..


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Mr. Wabac said:


> I have to agree with you. The skepticism here runs very deep. I don't believe that anyone is out of pocket with A-Corp, but given that it is the same people who started LAPCO they have done themselves a great disservice and seemed not to have learned some basic lessons from their first go around.
> 
> It seems as though the general attitude is "wait and see" with most everyone being from the "show me" state in this regard. To see actual product is heartening, but truth be told I think the greater proof would be to have a chance to see some of the molds that have allegedly been stockpiled for the past 30+ years; this is the area where most people on the board have problems. To say that A-Corp lacks credibility at this point on that claim would be stating the obvious (I guess I just did).
> 
> ...


Interesting how everyone wants to "see" the duplicate molds..in the 40 years I have been building and collecting, I have YET to see ANY company produce a photo of thier molds on any kit they are releasing..but of course, my promise still stands..I WILL take pics of the molds as soon as I get in front of em, and definitely post them here as well..


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> zathros, thanks once again. youre really going above and beyond the call for US.
> i know youre probably already way ahead of me on this, but you really need to show the guys from a-corp this thread, just as you did with the previous one. the way the photos and previous statements are being picked apart shows how deep the distrust the members here feel towards these guys goes. (the general tone on this thread surprised me. i was expecting deep skepticism, but wow, its really intense.) you also need to remind them not to say anything about any future plans and products until theyre virtually ready to be shipped, because the slightest misstep or change in plans, no matter how legitimate or beyond their control, will be held against them and seen as a lie.
> 
> once again zathros, THANK YOU!


My pleasure, Razor..in fact ..no offense to any company...but LOOK how LATE Moebius was with the voyager..I know Frank well, and helped him with a missing part for that kit..but his release date announced was supposed to be September..that changed to December, same with some PL kits and other companies as well..It doesnt mean a company is disreputable..it simply means SHIT happens!...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Arronax said:


> Z, thanks for being forthright . . . . again.
> 
> As their PR person, have you suggested that it might be a good idea to have someone re-do their website? Sure, it would cost money but if they're going to have a website where people can order kits or links to dealers (I assume that's the case), this might be a good time to spruce up the site.
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,

I completely agree, and that is also part of my position in a small way..its all being discussed and in progress..


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

phrankenstign said:


> Hopefully, *A Corp* will release *The Phantom of the Opera* in the original long box. Of course, following it with the *Frightening Lightning* and *Glow in the Dark* versions would be nice also.


The Phantom release is being postponed I believe..and that is due to the fact that that Mold is not one of the duplicates that A-corp has..They 
have asked Revell to shoot it for them..Revell at this time is unable to get it into thier schedule..In addition...would any of you like to see any of the Long box 
horror kits reissued besides The Phantom & the Prisoner?? Frankenstein, Dracula,
etc?? The reason I ask is that these have been issued so many times..that unless there would be a big demand..I doubt they would be considered...


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Zathros,

Thanks for all the info you have passed on to us. I know you've had to take some heat but I appreciate what you have done.
I really hope A Corp. can make a profitable go of producing old Aurora kits. There are still a few kits I'd like to see back on hobby shop shelves.

By the way, I would be interested in Frankenstein and Dracula in the long boxes.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Personally, I'm hoping for a Rod Serling kit.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I'm interested in ALL the monsters being rereleased. Just can't get enough of them. But if A-Corp wants to hit one out of the ballpark may I suggest Big Franky?!?


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Zorro said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for a Rod Serling kit.


 If there ever is an *Anthology Series Hosts* string of kits, then how about a *Boris Karloff* kit?

He hosted "*Thriller*" and "*The Veil*". Episodes of both have been released fairly recently. He actually played characters in some of the episodes. I don't believe *Rod Serling* ever did.........although I'm sure I'll find out soon enough if I'm wrong!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I wonder what the cost is to have Revell re-pop something. Maybe we can all pool our pennies together and have them pop out a "Hobby Talk" Snoopy kit or something.


Generally you have to purchase an entire run of 5-10 thousand units.
You would get them as bagged kits, and would have to have the packaging produced yourself and package them yourself.

This topic came up a few years ago on the Aurora list.
People were kicking around the idea of maybe taking a collection and having some of the Monster Scene produced.
But it was shelved because of costs and logistics invovled.
You would really need some kind of facility to store things in.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Zathros said:


> The Phantom release is being postponed I believe..and that is due to the fact that that Mold is not one of the duplicates that A-corp has..They
> have asked Revell to shoot it for them..Revell at this time is unable to get it into thier schedule..In addition...would any of you like to see any of the Long box
> horror kits reissued besides The Phantom & the Prisoner?? Frankenstein, Dracula,
> etc?? The reason I ask is that these have been issued so many times..that unless there would be a big demand..I doubt they would be considered...


Well, a lot of them ended up marked down from $14.99 to $4.99 at Toys R' Us 8 years ago. That should tell you something. Then there's the licensing fees ....


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Zorro said:


> Well, a lot of them ended up marked down from $14.99 to $4.99 at Toys R' Us 8 years ago. That should tell you something. Then there's the licensing fees ....


I don't remember the first four being marked down that low at all. I think I saw the last of them go down to $9.98, but that was it.

*The Phantom of the Opera* wasn't released by *Polar Lights* at all. *CineModels* released it in the long box in very small numbers. Their scarcity on ebay is evidence of that. When they do turn up, they're not cheap!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

phrankenstign said:


> I don't remember the first four being marked down that low at all. I think I saw the last of them go down to $9.98, but that was it.


I bought several Mummys and a couple of Franks for $4.99. That was the final mark-down price. They were admittedly thin by that point.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

there was a time when i couldn't sell them for $8


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

phrankenstign said:


> If there ever is an *Anthology Series Hosts* string of kits, then how about a *Boris Karloff* kit?


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.edinphoto.org.uk/0_EX/0_exhibitions_2006_frozen_albert_watson.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]



Or this rather well-known gentleman?


(Don't ask me why he's holding a dead duck.)


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Zathros said:


> I have YET to see ANY company produce a photo of thier molds on any kit they are releasing


I have and some of the members here and on another board if they remember sometime back before the Monarch Noseferatu came out Todd p whos a member here also posted some pics on his site of Monarchs molds for the Nosferatu plus test shots.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Other then Frankenstein, I'm afraid the original long box monsters would sit on shelves for quite a bit. Of course, Big Frankie is what we are waiting for. How about Vampirella? Or some of the Monster Scenes?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Zathros*:


> I have YET to see ANY company produce a photo of thier molds on any kit they are releasing


Well, I've never seen any molds.
But, these A-Corp guys were so proud to have all the molds 
from Aurora, (duplicates or not), that they should show them.

Also, in the beginning, they were claiming to own the name
"Aurora", and now the company is called "A - Corp".
This has damaged their credibility.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Zathros said:


> My pleasure, Razor..in fact ..no offense to any company...but LOOK how LATE Moebius was with the voyager..I know Frank well, and helped him with a missing part for that kit..but his release date announced was supposed to be September..that changed to December, same with some PL kits and other companies as well..It doesnt mean a company is disreputable..it simply means SHIT happens!...


yes but theres one crucial difference: the owner of moebius had a very good reputation among the hobbyists at that time. the guys from a-corp have an exceptionally bad one. that's sort of my point. even when the normal s#!t happens, and they are telling the gospel truth about delays, changes of plans, etc. its going to be seen as another attempt at some sort of flim-flam. this is something they may never entirely recover from, so its important that they not say anything about anything theyre doing until it's virtually a reality (like dont announce a kit's release date, even a vague one, until the styrene is being shot into the molds on the production run and the instruction sheets and boxes are sailing through the printing press. this is a tremendous handicap when it comes to publicity, but its a situation theyre going to have to deal with until they have rebuilt their rep among this community which will take years).


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Zathros said:


> Hi Jim,
> First off, I DID NOT say I was providing Pictures of the "MOLD warehouse"..what I DID say was that I would provide pictures of the manufactured kits awaiting being put in thier boxes with decals and instruction sheets..I also said I would be visiting the MOLD facility later on, within this month or next month..I simply put these pics up to show you that the first releases are indeed forthcoming..and again, you will all get more information as I get it..


Sorry Zathros, my bad. I thought the warehouse you were visiting DID house the molds in question. Best of luck to you in your "A" involvement but I'm still not keen on their business practices in the past.
I AM however VERY interested in your Aurora venture you mentioned earlier in the thread. Looking forward to hearing more about it. :thumbsup: 
Jim


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

On the subject of the HobbyTalk members pooling their pennies
to hire Revell to produce a kit for us, we don't need boxes and 
instruction sheets printed, do we?
We're not going into business, so we don't need marketing.
We're just getting them for ourselves. So, the bagged parts would
be fine. One set of instructions could be scanned and posted of a forum
for the members to download.
The bagged parts could be mailed in "Flat Rate" boxes provided
by the Post Office.

All we need now is a place to send our pennies!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Zathros*:



> First off, I DID NOT say I was providing Pictures of the "MOLD warehouse"..


O.K.

But the title of this thread is: 
*A-corp (aurora ) warehouse pics as promised * 

so one who visits this thread tends to expect photographs
of a warehouse.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Zathros,
Thanks for posting the photos of the new model kits from A-corp and posting multiple emails trying to convince the people that lack hope and faith. I wish A-Corp the best in their business endeavor and will certainly buy A-Corp products when they become available in stores.
Regards,
Roland


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> Originally Posted by *Zathros*:
> 
> 
> O.K.
> ...


 Or pictures taken IN a warehouse, which is what we got.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

John P said:


> Or pictures taken IN a warehouse, which is what we got.


I suppose I should have differentiated between "MOLD warehouse" and "stock Warehouse"?:freak: ...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> yes but theres one crucial difference: the owner of moebius had a very good reputation among the hobbyists at that time. the guys from a-corp have an exceptionally bad one. that's sort of my point. even when the normal s#!t happens, and they are telling the gospel truth about delays, changes of plans, etc. its going to be seen as another attempt at some sort of flim-flam. this is something they may never entirely recover from, so its important that they not say anything about anything theyre doing until it's virtually a reality (like dont announce a kit's release date, even a vague one, until the styrene is being shot into the molds on the production run and the instruction sheets and boxes are sailing through the printing press. this is a tremendous handicap when it comes to publicity, but its a situation theyre going to have to deal with until they have rebuilt their rep among this community which will take years).


In A-Corp's case, I think ONCE product hits the hobby shop shelves, and more than just the planes..thier rep will improve..


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Zathros said:


> I suppose I should have differentiated between "MOLD warehouse" and "stock Warehouse"?:freak: ...


Couldn't have hurt, Zathros. Were you _really_ totally incommunicado from December 18th (the last time you posted on the previous thread, which was eventually locked) and January 3rd (when you started this thread?). Many of us can't imagine starting a thread like that and then not responding to it for two weeks - holiday vacation or no. 

Credibility is credibility. 

You're holding hands with folks who have _none, _and you owe it to _yourself_ to be as accurate as possible in your claims, promises, and assertions.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I am just wondering if, given the A-corp rep, we will ever see their kits on store shelves? 

I am wondering if Cult, Mega or even my own hobby shop, Monster Hobbies, will send money to A-corp to get these kits. 

We ALL seem to be waiting to see "Who will go first!" in getting ties with A-Corp that it's going to be interesting to see who actually is going to start ties with this company.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm in. Let's repop Apache Warrior first! Then Confederate Raider next. Then Big Frankie, then Wonder Woman, then Penguin, then, then, then, then... um, um... anyone have a cigarette? :drunk: 





CaptFrank said:


> On the subject of the HobbyTalk members pooling their pennies
> to hire Revell to produce a kit for us, we don't need boxes and
> instruction sheets printed, do we?
> We're not going into business, so we don't need marketing.
> ...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It isn't nessicarily that A-corps is the old Lapco fiasco. It seems to be that currently A-corps is the A-corps fiasco. Why? 

As Zorro says, "Credibility is credibility.".

First of all, all of us here agree that their web site is the first "Red Light" behind their presentation. Why?

They make an exciting delivery by saying that the old Aurora is back, and to tell all our friends, but they show us something beyond what they can deliver, thus breaking down trust right away. 

The overall look of the site also comes across as someone that found an old magazine and photocopied it and is trying to present it as a new Mecca, a Mecca that isn't there. The pictures of the "Aurora Boys" looks like it was "Cut and Pasted" in a style not seen since the days of Stalin and Ceaucescu. Sorry, we can't be forced to believing it's true like the Communists were. Everything has a "Fake" look or a "Here's a HUGE promise that we can't possibly deliver right now" look to it. 

The other MAJOR problem that makes this web site difficult to believe is that A-corp keeps setting "release dates" and NOT delivering on those dates, instead opting to push them ahead to another date in order to "save face" or whatever, because they don't have their product ready. 

Finally, they are SO ready to push the fact that we "Need to send money and if you have a friend, tell them to send money too..." that it actually pushes customers away. When we ask for information, we WANT information, not to know where to send the cheque, and on faith, I might add. 

Asking for money comes AFTER our quest for information is fufilled by visual ascertation that product exists through photographs of test shots, verbal ascertaton that production is being produced and knowing that some people have the kits already OR are legitimatly signed up with the company to get these kits. If their web site was up to snuff, then we could believe them more.

Telling us that they have a world wide distrubution and NOT saying which companies are ACCTUALLY distributing the products is another reason for lack of trust. If Revell said they had retailers of their product, you would find a listing of it somewhere on their web site because Revell wants to help it's retailers because it means that more retailers will buy from them, thus increasing sales and keeping Revell afloat for another year.

It's a bad move to come across as an untrustworthy web site because smaller businesses like mine that are operating in a small town and who are just starting to generate internet sales and who are still struggling to make a comfortable year-end total in which to live on, and who are living on an unknown month-to-month earning don't really want to invest $500 or $1500, when they get it, in a company that promises product and then doesn't have it on said day.

As free advice and my own opinion, I think it's wonderful that Zanthros is taking time to shed some light onto the happenings at A-corps. We are FINALLY getting to see some evidence of what they're doing. This IS good, BUT it isn't enough to change our opinions, as so many of you have voiced in previous posts. And the reason WHY we're so critical about A-Corps as opposed to Monarch and Moebius is not only based on the past with Lapco, but on the present with what I mentioned above.

The question is : What can A-corps do to further regain the trust of us, besides having Zanthros there taking pictures and acting as PR? How can we help out instead of criticize? 

I'll admit that it was risky, at first, for me to spend money on Monarch and Moebius. However, Frank and Scott initially only had one item to offer and they kept us all posted on developments and even asked our input on what we'd like to see produced. They also didn't ask for money up front, but were paid when they had product ready to ship. Even now, Scott and Frank post pictures on here and their web sites showing us their test shots of kits, sneak peaks of build-ups and so on. 

A-corps web site, as we all agree, looks like a kid's school project. It's too much information that's hard to read and understand, offers too much product that isn't avalible, and there's no place to buy product from them. All we really get is promised dates of delivery which get changed when the day comes and their "Quest for money" talk. 

What they should REALLY do is drop all the "Promises" of release dates and so on, drop the photocopied 1964 product release sheet and reduce the whole site to a one to three page affair that shows what they are currently doing and where they are in their production schedule. Also drop the "History" part with the photos of the old guys and the one guy on the far left who looks like he's cut and pasted in.

Instead, the site should be something like this:

Home page : A fresh new, 2008 style A-Corps logo in center, banner style, that appears on all the other web pages as well as the home page and doesn't look like a 1964 painted photocopy of a water coloured something else. 

A side bar displaying a minimum of 5 buttons : Products, News, About Us, Contact Us and Where to Buy. In the Center of the page should be some of their current products. Underneath that, the same 5 buttons appear horizontally. Below that should be their logo, address, and company registration information provided by their business liscence and possibly a GST number, if they are in Canada, or suitible Americian Tax numer, or whatever the US has for proving a legitimate business.

When a customer clicks on the "Products" button, it should open them up a page where they can view the avalible items, possibly a picture of the kit box art, and/or, at least, Zanthros pictures of the instruction sheet and bagged parts. IF they want, they should give some information on the kit, dimensions, skill level, etc, and a PROPOSED release date as opposed to a DEFINATE release date. 

If the kit isn't avalible yet, then they should have a little "Progress report" such as stating, in my example : "On November 10th, we contaced Revell to see if they would run our mold of Fokker triplanes. When settlement of proposed offer was accepted, we signed a contract for Revell to produce 5000 kits. On December 5th 2007, we recieved a shipment of parts from Revell. On December 15th, we met with Ace Printers to get 5000 instruction sheets printed for kit #93465. Packaging of kits will occur on January 29th when we will meet with Johhny Boy shrink wrapping company. Proposed shipping date is February 14th unless noted otherwise."

The "News" button should have some upcomming projects, but limit it to 3 items as opposed to the current 1969 Product Release pamphlet that lists 200+ kits that, in those days, allready existed. People don't care about the 200+ promised kits untill you have 50 different kits produced, packaged and on the shelves. Take "Baby Steps" and walk forward as opposed to the giant leaps that make you fall flat on your face. 

Even big companies like Revell, Lindberg, Tamyia, Fujimi and RC2 don't announce more than 10 new upcomming kits at the beginning of their yearly Quarterly press releases, and if there is a problem with one or two kits being delayed, there are still 8 or 9 kits that are comming in, on time, that make up the difference.

The "About Us" button should open to a page that has no more than 4 pictures of the A-Corps business and a medium size write up. The first picture can be an old one of the company or the warehouse from the late 1950's. There should be a short paragraph about the history of Aurora or A-Corp, When it started, where it started, and why it started. The second picture should be of the new warehouse in 2008 with another short paragraph about where they are located, when they started up again, and what they're doing now. The third picture should be of their mold making machine or some shot of their warehouse with kits being produced, and another short paragraph describing the size of their facilities and their daily production figures. The fourth picture could be one of their boxes of kit parts with a short paragraph explaining what they're producing today and their projected goals for the company in the comming year. Give us some "meat" to chew on and convince us that you're standing behind what you are promising on your "News" page.

Don't put in old family pictures from 1962 and above all else ...... STAY AWAY FROM THE CUT AND PASTE PICTURE OF THE OLD BOYS!!!!!

The "Contact Us" button should have a picture of "The Brothers" as they appear today, smilling and looking trustworthy, happy about their product with the thoughts of happily seeing them in our hands. If they can't do this, hire someone who is their designated PR or secratary, or even a good looking family member to pose for the picture. This person should also be holding one of the new Aurora model kit boxes or even a completed Aurora model. Underneath this one picture, they should post the A-Corp mission statement : "We want to revive the old Aurora name from our family and introduce our family business to your family." or "Aurora has a proud heritage of producing some of the finest kits of the past. In 2008, we, the Aurora Family, are dedicated to carrying on this proud tradition from our fathers for a modern age." Something simple like that that shows us that A-Corps WANTS to get product to customers and build trust with the public.

The page should also have a section with a street address, phone number, and E-mail address used for product information, as well as a place for retailers to contact them about wholesale inquieries.

The "Where to Buy" button should open to a page displaying all the legitimate Retailers that A-corps have established in both Canada and the USA and should allow future customers to find a hobby shop in their area that sells the A-corps items. The warehouse should only deal with the retailers and shouldn't accept any sales from customers unless there is no retailer in said community. They should encourage business solely with dedicated retailers.

If A-corps doesn't have any distributers at this time, they should state that future distributors will be added as they become avalible and then point out that if your business would like to distribute Aurora kits, that they should contact the appropriate A-corps people....aka....a link to the "contact us" page. 

THEN, when they finally get distributors, they should look into making a legitimate sign-up sheet, simular to the one that Revell uses.

Again, as Zorro says, "Credibility is credibility.".


Zanthros is doing a great job to bring us a little bit of A-Corps credibillity back, but it IS little. Zanthros, as PR person, if you can convince A-Corps to deliver us this kind of trust AND rebuild their web site to conform to these configurations I listed above, then we, their target market, will be more than happy to support them. But if they continue to go on without considering us, their target market, then we won't be willing to join with them or buy product from them. Good luck!

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies

P.S. Sorry for the long post, but I HAD to say what was in my heart.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

MadCap.....When is the Reader's Digest version of your post coming out? lol

You bring up a lot of outstanding points.

Let me add this:

Incredibility is incredibility!

Seeing is believing!

Not seeing is not believing!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX. I did say a lot. I thought it deserved it's own thread, so I did a "Cut and Paste" and added some new stuff outside of this entitled "My advice for A-Corp.". 

And you're right. A-Corp has a LONG way to go from where it came from. 

Just call me the "Ghost of Hobby Future" for advising them on a new direction!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok went to the Hobby store by me just to pickup supplies and talk with the owner whos a good friend of mine there at RIDGEFIELD HOBBY STORE IN RIDGEFIELD PARK NJ.I asked him if he got any wind on the A corp he pulls on up on the pc a list of all the kits that their suppose to release one that has not been mention at all is the MOM Glow Frankenstein $32.95 and the price of the Forgotten Prisoner is $29.95 and captain kidd $36.95 but right next to the list is TBA no date on when he's getting them in ect no nothing.But like he said with the prices that there asking for on alot of the kits specially ones that revell and pl has repopped there just going to sit on the shelves if they do come out.Like he said the sellers would be the Big Frankie and so forth and also like he said Moebuis and Monarch say there coming out with the kits they annouce and bam he gets them in the store.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Yoicks! With all this harrumphing and speculation going on, who's building the models we all say we're so rabid about? Whether A-Corp is real or imaginary, whether Zathros posts pictures of the molds, warehouses, shrink wrap or whatever, nothing's going to amount to a hill of beans until the models are on the store shelves. If they're there we'll buy 'em, if not we won't - and any damage done will be to the A-Corp folks...with the possible exception of all our fingertips as we keep posting our two cents' worth on these threads.


phrankenstign said:


> _Last edited by phrankenstign : 01-03-2008 at 09:40 PM. Reason: Send me $50 to find out the incredible story!_


Money order okay, phrank?  

Mark McG.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I am Mark. :wave: 
No harrumphing on my part. I'm getting a real kick out of all these posts. 
My view: I could care less how their web site looks, about pictures of molds or whether or not they chose the right kits to produce first. 
The next time I go to the store and I see a kit on the shelf that I want I'll buy it, regardless of who the manufacturer is.
Let's just let 'em do whatever it is that model companies do to get product on the shelves. 

RK


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Those prices are insane!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> Money order okay, phrank?  Mark McG.


Yes, that'll be fine!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

John P said:


> Those prices are insane!


Are you related to New York's Crazy Eddie?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Those prices are insane!


I agree. I could see those kits selling in the $20-$25 range, but if they stay with that pricing structure they're going to price themselves right out of the market.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

$20-25?
I was thinking of buying one of those Fokkers if it was _*$10*_.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Zathros said:


> Next. ..Frets, as well as the rest of you, are acting as if you are all owed money from A-corp..so I will put it to you: HOW MANY OF YOU HAVE BEEN CHEATED OUT OF MONEY BY A-CORP?????..I would venture to guess NONE..


Then you would venture wrong. Not me personally, but *SEVERAL* people were cheated out of money with the LAPCO crap. And these are the _same_ guys with a little different name. From kits to artwork they *DID* cheat people out of money. How about the A-CORP guys fix that little oversight????

Also ask them do they have plans to set up a table at either big model shows Chiller or Wonderfest? I'm sure Diceman would love to get that phone call. I can't speak for either show, but I'm sure the phrase "A cold day in Hell" would come up. Feel free to print this and take it to your meeting.

Bob
Nothing against you Zathros, I know you're just the deliveryboy.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Bobman said:


> Then you would venture wrong. Not me personally, but *SEVERAL* people were cheated out of money with the LAPCO crap. And these are the _same_ guys with a little different name. From kits to artwork they *DID* cheat people out of money. How about the A-CORP guys fix that little oversight????
> 
> Also ask them do they have plans to set up a table at either big model shows Chiller or Wonderfest? I'm sure Diceman would love to get that phone call. I can't speak for either show, but I'm sure the phrase "A cold day in Hell" would come up. Feel free to print this and take it to your meeting.
> 
> ...


Ditto. I didn't 'bite' when Lapco dangled their bait the first go 'round... but, I remember several who did. They ended up *losing money* on what looked to be a questionable venture in the first place.
This is the WHOLE REASON that there is such animosity and cynicism toward A-Corp. The rest of us who remember certainly aren't going to jump in until A-Corp have proven themselves.

- GJS


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> $20-25?
> I was thinking of buying one of those Fokkers if it was _*$10*_.


Sorry, I was referring to the figure kits Wolfman66 mentioned in his post (glow Frankenstein, Forgotten Prisoner, and Captain Kidd); guess I should have been more specific.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I REALLY would like to see the pirates and gladiators hit the shelves again after so many years. No license hassels and I'm pretty sure they would be great sellers. If I were in their shoes that would be the number one project. The MOM Frank does seem a poor choice. The Creature would be much better, but I dont think they can get the universal license in the near future.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Reissue Mom Frankenstein is 16.00-23.00 on ebay or cheaper.

Buzz


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Time to put this puppy to bed.......again.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

buzzconroy said:


> Reissue Mom Frankenstein is 16.00-23.00 on ebay or cheaper.
> 
> Buzz


And, as mentioned, looks like someone else (who actually understands the market and wouldn't _think_ of reissuing a repop Revell couldn't _give_ away 8 years ago) already has the Universal license. At this point, I would agree that if A-Corp has any sense at all then they should look at Pirates, Gladiators, Knights, etc. No license fees and at least _some_ appeal to a niche beyond Aurora collectors.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Zombie 61 said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the figure kits Wolfman66 mentioned in his post (glow Frankenstein, Forgotten Prisoner, and Captain Kidd); guess I should have been more specific.


No, it's O.K. I knew what you meant.
I was just assuming they would extend that pricing schedule
to the Fokkers, and whatever other kits actually get released.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Zorro said:


> And, as mentioned, looks like someone else (who actually understands the market and wouldn't _think_ of reissuing a repop Revell couldn't _give_ away 8 years ago) already has the Universal license. At this point, I would agree that if A-Corp has any sense at all then they should look at Pirates, Gladiators, Knights, etc. No license fees and at least _some_ appeal to a niche beyond Aurora collectors.


Zorro exactly how I feel , even if these molds exsist, and the test shots are recent, if it was my company I would reissue the apache and raider, kidd, gold knight, so far Revell is doing all the reissue kits , why they are doing planes and prisoner is beyond me, unless they are not being honest, notice there is no pics of test shots yet of kidd, thats the first thing i would do, I want to see several test shots just not one.Sorry had to vent again.

Buzz


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I agree with you guys.Reissues of the various figures such as the Apache,Gold Knight,Confederate Raider,etc.,is the way to go.LAPCO just doesn't seem to get it.They seem to make all the bad decisions.Maybe those big airplanes from WWI and WWII,known as the big Screwdriver kits would sell well too.They were very impressive,even though airplanes are not my number one choice of kits.I do believe that if they release these figure kits,they should improve on them if necessary,just like MOEBIUS did with Dr. Jekyll's face and other items in the diorama.


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I have followed this thread as well as the previous one with great interest. I am willing to wait and see what happens.

As far as what kits should be issued: Aurora has a long and very wide ranging history as far as model kits go. Figures were only a part of what they produced. I build model kits of all types, and I can tell you that there is great demand for Aurora non-figure kits. Fopr example: the 1/48 scale airplanes, while considered primitive today, are classics. They sold by the ton back in the 1960's, and I believe they will be popular again. Some of the airplane molds ahave been noted as destroyed in the infamous 'great train accident', and those kits now command high prices.

Aurora model car kits were huge as well, and are still in demand. I am suprised that none of the upcoming kits is an auto kit. 

Finally, slot cars: Aurora dominated completely in the production of HO slot cars throughout the 1960's an 1970s. HO slot car racing and collecting is still very popular, and the demand for original Aurora stuff is massive. Right now, there are over 6000 listings on ebay for vintage HO slot car stuff. 97% is Aurora. Some of these tiny car bodies are worth $200-300 depending on the color. Many more are worth $75-$150.

I understand that the motor/chassis are out of scope here, but if the molds for the HO car bodies still exist, that would be huge, and A-corp would be crazy not to re-issue them.

My thoughts (and this is just a guess) is that this is a massively undercapitalized operation, with almost zero market research so far as to what should be re-popped. I hope this changes....

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dpluta (Dec 5, 2007)

I suggest that someone from ACorp go back to college and take some marketing classes. Other than a few hardcore people, I predict they will lose money on both Fokkers and the Prisoner kit. I think they are using this as some kind of tax shelter. Build up a "business" with these poorly thought out releases, take a bath, go out of business, and then claim it on your taxes. This is probably why ACorp wont speak for themselves. They are insulating themselves from an audit while using this as a tax shelter for whatever reason, known only to them.

It's pretty apparent that they have no lost molds of anything worth releasing. They had to go to Revell for these lame kits. That's got to tell you something. I'll also repeat what I said in a previous post. Why didn't these guys come to the various forums and ASK US what we were willing to buy? (Duh, marketing 101.) I know, they're busy. I'll be busy too. Spending my money on kits worth building. 

Zathros, you seem to have a decent rep on this board and few seem willing to take you to task. However, you should be able to detect by the tone of many of these messages, that you may be running out of goodwill. ACorp has no credibility here and releasing a few Revell re-pops is not going to change that. 

While this is a fascinating thread, it's also been a real time waster. Until/unless ACorp actually releases something (lame or not), I suggest that you refrain from further posts. It's only a suggestion. I'm fully aware that you have the freedom to post what you want. However, be prepared for some blowback if things dont turn out the way you think they will. 



Zathros said:


> Buzz,
> 
> As I stated before, SOME kits are being shot for A-corp by Revell , that has the original molds of these planes..and ALL the kits such as the gladiators, etc..are NOT being released all at once..A-Corp is attempting to be diversified by doing military as well as figure and character kits..It all takes time..I would suggest you give it a chance..I believe the reason they are asking for original kits of some subjects is to duplicate the Artwork on the boxes..I will know more at the meeting next week..


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

wow.........


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I am wondering if Cult, Mega or even my own hobby shop, Monster Hobbies, will send money to A-corp to get these kits.



Mega Hobby does have a complete list on their 'coming soon' page. I'm not holding my breath but that does seem to indicate some sort of hope... 

http://www.megahobby.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=47

scroll down to the bottom of the first page...


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats a copy of the list that came from one of the major distributors. No dates are attached to anything, and only a few have prices. That list has been around for several months. The purpose of such a list is to generate advance sales and interest. I wonder how successful that has been?

Steve


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Isn't this horse dead by now?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

You mean : "A Corpse?"

We'll sit back and see if there are genuine surprises in store, or if this is another one of them there legendary train wrecks.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The horse is coughin up blood, but still needs some floggin...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> Isn't this horse dead by now?


It's been dead for a LONG time....it just keeps getting resurected!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

The thread locking police must be at the donut shop.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Or maybe they're just enjoying it, as several here appear to do.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If the kits from LAPCO are ever released in 2008,they could be a welcomed addition to our kit collection.If not,we have plenty to spend on Moebius and Monarch kits.And probably on some of the major kit manufacturers who might release a few kits that might interest us.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, Dead Horse - Closed Thread - Time to move on!


----------

